# Carbon fiber barrel????



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking for a little advice from the experts. Does anyone have some experience with the Christensen carbon fiber barrels? I have an opportunity to trade my Howa Axiom .223 heavy barrel, for the identical gun with the Christensen carbon barrel. I can only find some scientific info showing that the carbon barrel should be superior, but really no info out there with real life experience. I love the weight reduction, but I'm worried about accuracy, longevity etc. I also assume there will be more barrel jump and recoil. Any thoughts?????


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Read this article. J. Guthrie really likes them.

http://www.shootingtimes.com/gunsmithin ... xt_200901/


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank You-that's a great article! Pretty much answered my questions...now it's just justifying the price! I looked at the rifle tonight, it's unreal how much lighter it is than my heavy barrel. You can literally hold the rifle out with one hand like a pistol! Thanks again for the info. I really appreciate it!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I know you are talking about a center fire round. but all i can tell you is what i know about. I have one of the butler creek carbon fiber barrels on my 10/22. as far as accuracy it can not be beat. but without a rest i can not hit nothing. It is way too light for off hand shooting. and by light i mean a .920 barrel,a hogue overmolded stock,and a 3x9x50 simmons scope,with a 1 inch nylon sling ,ten rounds in the mag in the gun. the whole rig weighs in at 5.75 pounds. I added a 23 inch bipod just for weight. much better

Now im sure the christensen arms barrel is much better than butler creek.

good luck.


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

I know what you're talking about. I thought the same thing when I was shouldering that gun. I know the scope and bipod won't add that much weight. It sounds funny, but it's almost too light!? I'm still on the fence with this one. I love my rifle now....but this one is just so cool!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

iwantabuggy said:


> Read this article. J. Guthrie really likes them.
> 
> http://www.shootingtimes.com/gunsmithin ... xt_200901/


First time I ever quoted myself.........

I really like ST magazine, but you might take everything you read in any magazine with a grain of salt. Something about getting paid to write stuff makes me suspicious. If it were me doing the writing, I'd be awful tempted to write whatever the advertiser told me to write.

Additional food for thought.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

This is an artical from 6mmbr.com

http://www.6mmbr.com/gunweek092.html

When Chuck Norris is in a crowded area, he doesn't walk around people. He walks through them.


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

OK, I really appreciate everyones input. I did the deal yesterday and I'm an owner. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and I can get to the range tomorrow. I'll let you know the results if anyone is curious.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Sure we are. Let us know when you start shooting.


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

So, I finally got to the range with my new rifle. It was crummy weather and some guy was shooting a .50 cal very close to me. (hard to concentrate when that guy pulled the trigger!) So I didn't spend a lot of time, but the gun shoots every bit as good as my heavy barrel did. Feels very balanced with the scope and bipod. I did notice a little more movement, but that was expected with the weight reduction. 21 rounds and it was consistant with the last 6 roughly inside a [email protected] yds. I wasn't shooting fast, but the barrel stayed ice cold! Pretty cool! Looking forward to a more relaxed day and better ammo. I think it'll dial in great.


----------

